# spanish forms



## daviesp (Sep 29, 2008)

what is non residence permit form f 790 and who needs them


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

daviesp said:


> what is non residence permit form f 790 and who needs them


Its only a guess  but I reckon "Non residents" need them

Off topic - apart from the roads, what have the Romans ever done for us ?


----------

